# Banned from oman no reason. Help?!



## justtt (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've been in and out of Oman for about 4 years. I have invested in a few ventures there. Anyhow when I left Oman a month ago to see my other investments - an arrogant immigration officer stopped me. Took my passport and asked why I was in an out of the country.

When I had told him I have family here and investments here. It turned into an argument. Anyhow, I was on a tourist visa as I travel worldwide making sure my investments are secure. He takes my passport does something and literally flung my passport back at me.

When returning to Oman I find out that I have a life time ban!!!! The computer says working and travelling on a Tourist visa!!!

Its been quiet an ordeal. As I've step a home there, cars,family,wife. 



However, I've now got an investors visa in Dubai. Can I enter back into Oman via road??? Can they not allow me to enter? I'm no longer a tourist but a GCC resident.
I just want to go and close up my affairs and pull out my investments. I'd rather open a company in a place as beautiful as the UAE.

TIA

I've heard that they can't stop me,at Oman boarders.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not an expert but I'd say a lifetime ban is a lifetime ban regardless of your new status. There's nothing to stop you trying to enter I guess and you may well get in but what if something happens when you try to leave? You may want to think about giving a family member PoA to finish up your affairs there.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Wife, home, cars and investments certainly sounds like you were living/working on a tourist visa.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

_shel said:


> Wife, home, cars and investments certainly sounds like you were living/working on a tourist visa.


which happens all the time in the UAE. No idea about Oman.
"visa runs" are pretty common here and not frowned upon.


----------



## justtt (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah. My wife goes where ever I do. My partners go me a house so that whenever we fly in we have a place to feel comfortable in. And a car to move around with. I should have clarified that. I was not caught working, I was not stopped by police, I was not given evidence of working.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

rsinner said:


> which happens all the time in the UAE. No idea about Oman.
> "visa runs" are pretty common here and not frowned upon.


That does not make it legal though and based on what OP has posted, it seems like the visa officer has proper justification. Visa Runs seem to be somewhat of a norm but legally, no one is allowed to work on a tourist visa. The visa runs are done mostly by people who are not employed or still have their employment visa under process.

To the OP, as mentioned previously, best recommendation is to create a PoA and get someone to close your affairs. Hopefully you won't do the same thing in the UAE too.


----------

